# Newbie Questions



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Sorry guys....
I post this in the wrong forum so there are two these threads.
I'm extremely new at this as you all could probably tell, but I just got my 240sx and got out of an Integra. Getting to the point, i wanna kno if an SR20 is illegal to drop in, if so why?... and is it possible to pass smog???? All feed back is appreciated and please keep the flaming down i'm still NEW and sensitive...lol!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahah..its cool

sr20's are illegal..dont know why.. but A LOT of ppl have done this swap and don't get busted so you'll be alright if u do the swap.

i know for a fact that sr20's can't pass emissions in cali. i heard that sr20's can actually PASS emissions in arizona though..cuz arizona/nevada emission laws aren't as strict. i heard about putting GTP (guaranteed to pass) in the gas tank before emissions helps.. here's a link for a guy who passed his emissions with a sr20..

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24004&highlight=emission

another way to pass smog is to bribe a shady mechanic before the emissions are ran. the testing system is directly hooked up to the state so once you fail it, the state will know.. so make sure u slip a benjamin BEFORE he runs the emissions. he'll probably get his own car and run emissions with it..


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

thanks for the reply

I got another question.... whats the difference between a sr20det red and black top? And are there differences between the S13 and S14 sr20's? Which would be the better choice?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's a question that gest asked a lot..

s13 red top sr20det: 200-205hp
s13 black top sr20det: 200-205hp

only difference between the two is that the blacktops are slightly newer than the red tops. they both go into s13 silvias/180sx

s14 comes only in blacktops so they don't even call them blacktops..they're just "s14 sr20's..." they go into s14 silvias and produce 220hp. they have vvt..variable valve timing and they come with a slightly bigger turbo : T28 when the s13 sr's come with T25

redtops are only avaiable for s13's. if you are planning a sr20det swap, what sr20 engine you want to get will depend on how much $$ you got as well as what year your 240 is. answer those for me and i'll answer the rest of ur q's..


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

the red top supposedly has the strongest tranny also (correct me if I am wrong here)

the thing is... time is passing by and red tops are going to be higher milage engines, I am now at the point where I'd rather go with a black top or even a S14 blacktop so I can get a lower milage engine. why swap a 70K mile engine.... I mean you can but I'd rather have a sub-50K in my car for it to be worth the build-up.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Right now I'm saving up for the engine, but I'm not sure which will be better to save for... The price difference shouldn't be a problem just a goal  . As for my year, I have a '91 240sx fastback. Are there differences between the 89 - 96 (I think) models?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yeah.. all this info is talking in USDM version!!!!! if you want me to describe stuff in a JDM way, ask me 

89-90 240sx had KA24E engines in them. sohc and without power steering, some a/c components, etc..
in 91, the 240sx got a KA24DE which is dohc. it also has power steering, some a/c components, etc..
when doing the sr20 swap, 89-90 240sx aren't that great for it.. cuz you have to get power steering, a/c comp, etc..
the S13 chassis ka24de was available from 91-93. in usdm 240sx, ALL of them had ka24de engines after 93









^^^^ this is a usdm 240sx fastback OR jdm 180sx








^^^^ here's a jdm s13 silvia OR usdm 240sx coupe (but the pop up lights would be there instead..)

89-93 240's came in automatic trans, convertibles, hicas, w/ abs, lsd. the 180sx continued in japan after 94, but were not availabe in us. the us adopted s14's after 94. the 94 and up 180sx are called "180sx KOUKI"

in 94-95 the s14 chassis 240sx was introduced. these are the ones that have more rounder facials and were called "ZENKI"








^^^^ s14 zenki
the 96-98 s14's had amore sharp looking facial and were called "KOUKI"








^^^^ s14 kouki

only difference between the zenk and kouki s14 is the front facials..nothing else

zenki is basically "before" and kouki is basically "after" don't know japanese but it probably means sumthing like that 

there are a lot of models and a lot of ppl fight over what is what... i dun have an answer to this question either.. still looking for a reliabel source w/ answers... but some of the different models are base, se, and le... i don't know which has what options but...

the s14 engine costs a lil bit more than s13 red tops or black tops. s13 red: 2500$ s13 black: 2700$ s14 sr20det: 3700$ the prices are of front clips from phase2motortrend

i don't think there's any diffrerences between s13 red or s13 black transmission...is there?? i also heard that they are very strong/reliable transmissions and that's all i need to know 

i can never keep mileage off my head and that's a bad thing.. once you start upgrading the turbo to a certain point and are running certain amount of boost everyday, you will be FORCED to build internals.. once you start building internals, the mileage factor slowlyl goes away.. so getting a s13 engine isn't that bad..i'm planning to get a s13 and i still have about a year till i drive


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol.... if those are USDM cars
then why are they RHD lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks for the info Vs3c.... heres the weird thing.... i have power steering... i have A/C comps, but i also have a KA24E SOHC.... is that normal????


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that is weird.. power steering, i don't really know.. about ac..sorry for being unclear.. the 89-90 240sx DOES have a/c. but they are different from '91+ a/c components. so when you are doing the sr20det swap, you will need to replace your WHOLE a/c system..

if you have power steering and is a 91, i'm pretty sure it's a ka24de... maybe somebody can clear this up..


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Not being rude...I appreciate all your guys' advice...its not your fault I'm confused...I'm just slow, but if my spark plug wires come out from the side instead of on top, is it a SOHC or DOHC? Cause they come from the side. And I'm very sure iI have power steering. I think the previous owner did something funny!!!!

Wow vsp3c!!! your 14yrs old? I wish I knew that much when i was that young!!! Your a cool kid!!! Sorry I just read your sig. Where u located at?


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

does it look like this?

EDIT: opps image took a hike. 

There is power steering. the SOHC ps lines are routed differently they are not compatable for an SR20 swap, that is why most people leave it out.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> *Not being rude...I appreciate all your guys' advice...its not your fault I'm confused...I'm just slow, but if my spark plug wires come out from the side instead of on top, is it a SOHC or DOHC? Cause they come from the side. And I'm very sure iI have power steering. I think the previous owner did something funny!!!!
> 
> Wow vsp3c!!! your 14yrs old? I wish I knew that much when i was that young!!! Your a cool kid!!! Sorry I just read your sig. Where u located at? *


haha..its all gg. i have never seen a ka24e sohc engine before but im guessing it looks like the one that mrfox posted  in your engine bay, there's a lil tab that has all the info about ur car on it. it should tell u what engine is there..if it's the original engine. mine says ka24de..

yeah..i'm 14 but i'm turning 15 in august =) thnx for the compliments. i live in glendale, az


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

That engine looks like a red X to me LOL


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

89 and 90's have ac and power stering, you just can't use them with an SR swap. you'll need the steering lines from a DOHC. i think you can just use the SR's a/c comp, but i'm not sure. i know you can't use your stock ones. and yes, if your spark plugs go in the side it is definitely the SOHC.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

cool!!! so if I get a front clip how hwrd will it be to swap everything out? how much extra in labor will i be looking at? and would it be best if I go to a shop that mainly does nissan swaps?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

not much work needed.. the mechanics is the swap is relatively easy.. its just like any other swap and could be done at home if you have the knowledge, tools, and time. only thing you might need help from a shop is the wiring. you have 3 options. 1.go to a shop after the mechanics of the swap is done and get it wired for 500$ 2.get a s13/s14 jdm service manual and a usdm 240sx manual..trace each wire one by one. HUGE pain.. 3.buy a prewired harness to plug/play for 200$ i recommend option 3  you can get one from phase2motortrend.com

its just like swapping in any engine into any car.. if you don't know how to do it or don't trust yourself, you can be brave and try it on your own or go to a shop just to be safe but pay 1000-1500$$


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

don't forget the power steering lines though. neither the SOHC 240SX lines nor the RHD silvia lines will work, so you need DOHC 240 lines. if you go to a shop that's done a lot of SR20/240 swaps, they may offer the lines for a little extra. otherwise you're stuck with manual steering or scrounging through junkyards to find the power steering lines.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

^^^ not true 

http://sr20.hybrids.jp/installations/sohc_ps_sr_swap/index.html


while DOHC lines are easier, if you dont have a DOHC, it can be a pain. New they are over 200 bucks. Used 100. I hear you can have some fabricated. I am going to try the above on my RB20 here soon (hopefully next weekend). I have DOHC lines, but they are a bitch to get out and I gave up. Saving my energy for the swap. Worse comes to worse, will drive with no PS ntil I can find more DOHC lines if I cant get my SOHC lines to work


----------

